# 03 Altima 2.5l Fuel flooding



## Sasquatch88 (Sep 7, 2020)

So i have 2003 altima 2.5l (bought from auction) since buying, I've had to replace valve cover for spark plug gaskets, and maf sensor. Now its having another crank no start problem. It's flooding 2 cylinders especially, but i wanted to check fuel pressure and installed a fuel pressure gauge now starts fine but take about 2-3 seconds of cranking. I don't understand how adding a fuel pressure gauge inline made it start and run fine everytime now? Thoughts please


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The proper place to Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge is between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. If it's now running good after installing the fuel pressure gauge, there may have been some debris in the fuel line when you disconnected the quick-connectors which may have impeded fuel flow. 

If you're encountering fuel flooding on those two cylinders, then you've got leaking fuel injectors. If that's the case, it's best to just replace all four injectors considering the age of the vehicle. Best place to buy re-man injectors is from rockauto.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't have an answer to the fuel gauge "fix," but when dealing with flooded cylinders on early QR25DE engines (pre-2004), it's a good idea to check the engine compression. They were known for having the catalyst substrate in the exhaust manifold break down and get sucked into the engine past the exhaust valve during the variable timing's EGR process. This resulted in scored cylinder bores and poor ring sealing, thus low compression.


----------

